# Show us your pink tongues!



## snakeluvver (Jun 1, 2011)

I know theres a "show us your skinks" thread but it doesnt have many pink tongues on there, and as far as I know there isnt a "show us your" thread for these guys. 
I thought I'd make one because they are so variable in colour and pattern and I'd love to see whats out there!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 1, 2011)

Awesome. Cheers for this thread. I saw some yesty I want to purchase in the real near future..... So you have to wait for my pics..... But looking forward to hearing about n' seeing everyone elses! Woohoo.


----------



## Trench (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey snakeluvver are those the ones that were for sale on gumtree


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 1, 2011)

Can I show you a wild pink tongue? 

Oh what the heck I'll post it without permission.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Jun 1, 2011)

Am I doin it rite?


----------



## Tristan (Jun 1, 2011)

Crystal..Discus said:


> Am I doin it rite?


 
damn you when i saw the title i was thinking of doing exactly that you beat me too it, but i guess great minds and all that


----------



## Torah (Jun 1, 2011)

Tristan said:


> damn you when i saw the title i was thinking of doing exactly that you beat me too it, but i guess great minds and all that


 
lol Id already taken the photo  so cut lol


----------



## Eddie2257 (Jun 2, 2011)

my little guy


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jun 2, 2011)

Johnny O'Keefe


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 2, 2011)

GeckPhotographer said:


> Can I show you a wild pink tongue?
> 
> Oh what the heck I'll post it without permission.
> 
> View attachment 203279


Look's gravid?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 2, 2011)

> Look's gravid?



Fat for sure but I do not think it was pregnant, might have been though.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 2, 2011)

Trench said:


> Hey snakeluvver are those the ones that were for sale on gumtree


 They sure are 



Crystal..Discus said:


> Am I doin it rite?
> 
> View attachment 203281


 
I just knew someone would do that :lol:


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

Bump? Surely its not just me and Eddie with pink tongues.
Oh and of course Crystal..Discus as well


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got mine now! 3 =] I'm getting pics soon I promise. Watch out.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

TaraLeigh said:


> I've got mine now! 3 =] I'm getting pics soon I promise. Watch out.


 Awesome!
I'm lowering my pink tongues temps for winter, hope they breed next season!


----------



## Tiliqua (Jun 12, 2011)

Here's two animals from the group I used to have a few years back. The Patternless specimen was over 60cm's long and drew quite a bit of attention at the '09 Macarthur Herps Expo.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 12, 2011)

Tiliqua said:


> Here's two animals from the group I used to have a few years back. The Patternless specimen was over 60cm's long and drew quite a bit of attention at the '09 Macarthur Herps Expo.


 Very nice, was the paternless one scarred on the head? My Pink Tongues sure bring a bit of attention of the visitors... Heres a better pic of them together


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Awesome!
> I'm lowering my pink tongues temps for winter, hope they breed next season!


 
Mine are only little. Not sure of sex. But I'd love to have babies in the future for sure if possible! Good luck =] I'll upload some pics later today. Blame not being able to find my camera cord or somewhere open that sells a memory card. Phone pics might have to do.


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

I've read that they have up to *25 live babies*!


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

That excites me.


----------



## lizardloco (Jun 13, 2011)

Mmmmmm, yes


----------



## Trench (Jun 13, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> They sure are
> 
> Bet me to them ay


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

lizardloco said:


> I've read that they have up to *25 live babies*!


 
The highest recorded was 67 :shock:


----------



## Trench (Jun 13, 2011)

The pet shop has some for $85 is this cheap?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Trench said:


> The pet shop has some for $85 is this cheap?


 
Well they usually get sold for about $50 so it's a bit over.


----------



## Trench (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok Thanks


----------



## Stickman (Jun 13, 2011)

*Show us your pink toungues!*

Here is my grumpy girl


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Stickman said:


> Here is my grumpy girl
> 
> View attachment 205295


 
Very nice, is that the other one that was on gumtree?


----------



## krusty (Jun 13, 2011)

very nice,keep the pics coming.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's some pics of mine munching down on some little snails. Loved em! 
I haven't got names for them yet. I have 3. As shown, one with little/light banding and the other 2 are nice and banded. The pale one was the biggest one there and the other 2 were the best looking. I really think I want to go and get more but I paid more than what was previously mentioned and to think if I have a female.... I could have many-a-baby in the future! I love them though. So adoreable 


Hehe I love this.... I'm going to eat you! Nom!


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

VERY nice  That faintly patterned one could mature to be a paternless


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 13, 2011)

None of them are the colour of the ones I get in my area, do you know what their locale is? Gotta admit looking at this thread I am starting to really want a pink tongue. Unfortunately I am getting monitors tomorrow which means no new stuff for a while.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

They are very variable in colour. They can be very dark and banded to very pale and lightly banded to pinkish gold and patternless.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 13, 2011)

Sure, I have seen several of the variations in the wild, however I have never seen two of the variations in the same relative geographic area, which indicates to me there may be a correlation to locale of animals to the colour pattern they have. This may further but not necessarily relate to camouflage required in different parts of their range as the ones occurring that I often see within 100km of where I live all are very similar to the colour of liken on many rocks in moister forest of the area. 

I am simply curious as to know the locale of these particular animals.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm good point, they have quite a wide range. It'd be an interesting thing to investigate. I'm sure the Cairns morph would be different to the Sydney morph which again would be different to the rare SA morph.


----------



## HOM3L3SS (Jun 13, 2011)

pink tongues look nice  i was just wondering...are they class 1 in NSW? if they are i might have to start looking for some 

Harry


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 17, 2011)

Keep this thread going


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 17, 2011)

I'd like it if it turned out to be a patternless one as the other too are banded. Would just make for a contrast/difference in the enclosure and interesting babies.... If I have a M & F.... *crosses fingers*
I'd really like to get a couple more even.



GeckPhotographer said:


> None of them are the colour of the ones I get in my area, do you know what their locale is? Gotta admit looking at this thread I am starting to really want a pink tongue. Unfortunately I am getting monitors tomorrow which means no new stuff for a while.


 
If you are talking to me, sorry, no, I don't know what their locale is. I got them from Melbourne but that could mean anything.
I could ring the shop and see if they know if you'd like me to?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 17, 2011)

No it is ok. If they are from a petshop more likely than not they will not know and I am not so curious I really need to know. Just a little curious.  

Think if I ever end up getting more money might have to consider these.


----------



## TaraLeigh (Jun 17, 2011)

Sweet. Fair enough. Aha. Was thinking they might not even know myself. They are awesome. Go for it I reckon.


----------



## Stickman (Jun 18, 2011)

No it wasn't snakeluvver 
I have had her for 4 years


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Stickman said:


> No it wasn't snakeluvver
> I have had her for 4 years


 Ah ok, looks similar to the one that was advertised.


----------



## Ntise (Jun 18, 2011)

I love these Lizards, especially the striped morphs. Any breeders within the sydney region and how much are they?


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 18, 2011)

Ntise said:


> I love these Lizards, especially the striped morphs. Any breeders within the sydney region and how much are they?


 
The striped morph is the normal morph. The normal babies are usually $50 or even less, the patternless are more.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 18, 2011)

mine has a blue tongue! I have four of them atm, all very different to each other


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jun 18, 2011)

Is yours a juvenile? Apparently it is rare they retain a blue tongue into adulthood.


----------



## JasonL (Jun 19, 2011)

Sub adult, it will keep it's colour.. it's a specky looking creature, patternless with touches of part banding and no faded bands like in some "patternless" PTs, the best PT I have ever seen myself...


----------



## Ntise (Jun 19, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> The striped morph is the normal morph. The normal babies are usually $50 or even less, the patternless are more.


 
Ok wicked! Might keep my eyes open then


----------



## snakeluvver (Jun 29, 2011)

Bump.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 10, 2011)

Anybody else with Pink Tongues?


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 20, 2011)

very nice pics guys!
would love to see some more pics, keep it up!


----------



## lizardman59 (Jul 23, 2011)

very nice pics everyone would love to see all these n the show us your skinks thread these guys are amazing


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 25, 2011)

Seems nobody else owns pink tongues on this forum.


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 30, 2011)

ill get some pics up of the one im getting this weeked, and if anyone has the patterenless ones in sydney im looking for an adult male.


----------



## Tari-Q (Aug 30, 2011)

Here is my little guy  Still a very little baby. He is really picky with food .. will only eat live snails and the occasional pinky mouse. Do any of you PT keepers have any other food suggestions? Thanks


----------



## richardsc (Aug 30, 2011)

my pink tongued skink,well a western bluey with an identity crisis,lol


----------



## Eddie2257 (Aug 30, 2011)

photo dident work for me, but with food i have used frozen blue tongue food from the pet shop, my is only small and he eats one every two days, it comes in a thin like blood worms, when i get home ill look at the brand.


----------



## Tari-Q (Aug 30, 2011)

Edited it, hope photos work now. I work in a pet shop and we sell the frozen blue tongue cubes so I will try some of those, thanks


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 30, 2011)

Mine will eat catfood and will also accept mealworms.


----------



## Tari-Q (Aug 30, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Mine will eat catfood and will also accept mealworms.



Thanks for that .. I try to avoid mealworms as they are fatty and unless they are freshly shed the keratin their exoskeleton is made of, if consumed in large amounts, can lead to impaction. Snails are a pretty good diet, they are just sometimes hard to get a hold of >.<


----------



## Eddie2257 (Sep 2, 2011)

yer the cube thing is what i was talking about, i put it at the entrance of the hide so when he comes out he cant miss it.





my new female.


----------



## ryanm (Nov 13, 2011)

My two new baby Pink Tongues


----------



## Trench (Nov 16, 2011)

ryanm did you get those from the scales and tails reptile expo?

I got the 8 month one will post pics latter


----------



## ryanm (Nov 26, 2011)

Trench said:


> ryanm did you get those from the scales and tails reptile expo?
> 
> I got the 8 month one will post pics latter



Yep they came from the S&T Expo, saw the 8month one there but was after a couple so went with these guys  How's your little guy going?


----------



## book (Nov 26, 2011)

Here is one of my new bubs


----------



## ryanm (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice Book


----------



## Herpaderpa (Nov 26, 2011)

Gosh I want a pair of these! How hard are they to obtain in QLD?


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 26, 2011)

Herpaderpa said:


> Gosh I want a pair of these! How hard are they to obtain in QLD?


Hard to obtain in what way? If you mean licensing, theyre on a recreational license. If you mean availability, they come up for sale fairly often.


----------



## Herpaderpa (Nov 26, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Hard to obtain in what way? If you mean licensing, theyre on a recreational license. If you mean availability, they come up for sale fairly often.



Yeah, availability. I'm after a number of other species that seem to never come up for sale LOL didn't want to get my hopes up on another impossible dream


----------



## snakeluvver (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm sure youll find one for sale.
I found mine for sale on gumtree for gods sake haha


----------



## Trench (Dec 2, 2011)

some pics of my little girl and her home 

home made by me


----------



## gemrock2hot (Dec 21, 2011)

heres some bubs that my girl had i couldnt believe how different looking they all are









there must be more PT's out there


----------



## gemrock2hot (Jan 1, 2012)

Bump ne one else got ne pics of these amazing creatures?


----------



## JasonL (Jan 3, 2012)

like those dark coloured ones gemrock, mine always produced large clutches of identical babies though now I have some different ones to breed with so see what happens..


----------



## Tiliqua (Jan 3, 2012)

4 striped babies born boxing day, 2 stillborn. Patternless mother/striped father. Previous experience with patternless male/striped female produced 25% patternless. Much smaller clutch with the new pairing, bred them 5 years in a row previously with the average clutch of 16.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice to see you got more luck than me Tiliqua. My female shows no signs of being gravid this year.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Jan 6, 2012)

> 4 striped babies born boxing day, 2 stillborn. Patternless mother/striped father. Previous experience with patternless male/striped female produced 25% patternless. Much smaller clutch with the new pairing, bred them 5 years in a row previously with the average clutch of 16.



I thought all pink tongues were born striped?


----------

